# Could my dog lactate without being prego?



## HCollins22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a Weimaraner she will be 1 on Oct 10th. This is the first time I have had a dog and not had them fixed. She just finished her very first heat about a month ago, we were very careful with her and she didn't get to leave the house. Is it possible for her to be lactating without being pregnant? I noticed her tits getting a little puffy a few weeks and today I noticed she was actually lactating. She by no means looks to be pregnant, she is very slender as the breed tends to be. Plus there is no question in my mind that she hasn't been around any male dogs, she is my baby I keep a close eye on her. 

If you have any advice please let me know.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It could be a false pregnancy. I'd check with the vet just to be sure. 

Pituitary tumors can cause lactation.....but a false pregnancy seems more likely.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Sure they can. 

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_canine_false_pregnancy.html
http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/fap.html


----------



## HCollins22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank You,

That was very helpful


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

HCollins22 said:


> I have a Weimaraner she will be 1 on Oct 10th. This is the first time I have had a dog and not had them fixed. She just finished her very first heat about a month ago, we were very careful with her and she didn't get to leave the house. Is it possible for her to be lactating without being pregnant? I noticed her tits getting a little puffy a few weeks and today I noticed she was actually lactating. She by no means looks to be pregnant, she is very slender as the breed tends to be. Plus there is no question in my mind that she hasn't been around any male dogs, she is my baby I keep a close eye on her.
> 
> If you have any advice please let me know.


Lady had 2 litters (she's 12 now) and it never failed, every heat she had a false pregnancy and lactating as well. Just recently i had her spayed (yes, at 12) because she developed an infection in her uterus. 
In answer to your question, yes - Dogs can lactate without being prego. if you are not breeding your dog, it's best to have her spayed now to prevent future complications.


----------

